# Porn sex



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

What is "porn sex"? 

I see posts where women refer to H wanting to have "porn sex". And they insinuate that it's a bad thing, or at least something that they wouldn't be into. I know we are all different and like different things, but aside from the more extreme fetishes (which would also be a matter of preference), everything I've seen in porn seems normal to a good, married sex life. 

So what is porn sex vs. "regular sex"?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Longer, messier and more crowded than married sex.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The 80s c*cktail lounge theme music playing in the background?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> What is "porn sex"?
> 
> I see posts where women refer to H wanting to have "porn sex". And they insinuate that it's a bad thing, or at least something that they wouldn't be into. I know we are all different and like different things, but aside from the more extreme fetishes (which would also be a matter of preference), everything I've seen in porn seems normal to a good, married sex life.
> 
> So what is porn sex vs. "regular sex"?


In the context you`re referring to I would consider "Porn Sex" to be completely lacking an emotional connection.

No holds barred and no fear of doing something your partner might not particularly like.

Sex for the sake of pure pleasure with no inhibitions.

With that said we have porn sex roughly once a week.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

GTdad said:


> The 80s c*cktail lounge theme music playing in the background?


Yes, you also need really crappy music playing during the act.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

I think of it as more enthusiastic and less inhibited. 

Probably a lot faster too.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Usually involves farm animals


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

weird positions that seem incredibly uncomfortable with blood curdiling screams from the woman that has the cops at the house. Talking the nastiest things that can never came out of either one of your mouths, EVER!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

:smthumbup: Awesome answers! I LOVE porn sex then! Only ours does have emotion, AND lasts LONG. 

But I wonder if women will give different answers!

*  Minus the animals....


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Porn is performance. There is acting. It might be to make some fantasy look realistic. It might even be an attempt to look genuine. Porn is made with a crew and a set, and with those basic elements it isn't genuine and requires acting to convey an appearance of a couple that isn't distracted by the presence of other things and people, and who usually don't have the same things driving their sex that drive sex during sex between a couple.

So to the woman complaining about the man wanting porn sex, the fact is she's probably just rationalizing her not wanting sex with him. It probably has nothing to do with the kind of sex he wants, and the kind of sex he's asking for probably doesn't have to do with wanting to re-enact a performance - he just has an idea to explore.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SoWhat said:


> I think of it as more enthusiastic and less inhibited.
> 
> Probably a lot faster too.


:iagree:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> A little bit of a derail:
> 
> Has anyone ever watched porn outtakes?
> Absolutely destroyed any illusion of porn I ever ever had as being remotely hot. There just isn't much hot about a director and an actress talking about a failed enema and the need to reshoot a scene because of fecal matter. Or a makeup artist removing chunks of vomit from an actresses face from a beej that hit a gag reflex wrong while porn stud stands next to her wanking and then once the chunks are gone, goes right back at it. Or or or watching a starlet go from dirty talking so into it BIGGEST ORGASM EVER then a cut, and watching her whip out her phone and text message nonchalantly then ACTION BIGGEST ORGASM EVER OMG.
> ...


That is really disgusting, that's why I prefer to watch the amature porn, at least I know it's real.

Porn sex??? I think it's just something you have to be in the mood for, basically getting your sexual needs met, not much emotion. I guess it would require the woman to do lots of screaming as well.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I find myself highly bemused FF. I'm with WT.

I didn't really need as much info to break the illusion, trying to record us kind of served as enough of a reminder that there's a lot of movie production stuff that even goes into trying to make your own. 

Okay honey, you just had your orgasm from oral and I'm rock hard from your oral and stroking during it, let me go get the tripod... Oh crums, the batteries are dead and there isn't enough memory on this card for more than 32 seconds... Why won't this focus? Oops... the light settings on the camera are set for outside and it's night time indoors and we don't have enough overhead lights... Stupid dog won't stop barking and the kid peed their bed.

Why won't it get hard now!?

Somehow we've managed to get all the stars in alignment a few times, and they're only for us but after all that work I treasure each one!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

In my humble opinion,
When a woman says she wants some " porn sex", what she is saying is that she wants sex over the " speed limit."
She wants to have sex till she cannot walk [ the morning after ].
That may include hair pulling, thrusting harder , faster and a small measure of discomfort.
Basically something to " rev up " their engines,so that everytime she remembers it ,she gets aroused..
Sometimes men fall into a certain type of routine and we somehow continue to fool ourselves and think " the sex is good."
Married women try not to hurt a man's ego and just go along saying ,yes " honey,it was good..." But really she is dis satisfied.
So usually when your wife aks for " porn sex" she means things getting a little boring,and she needs something more to excite her.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Porn Sex: One of you (usually the man) has a long droopy mustache (yes, it's a requirement). The formula is: 1) Blowjob. 2) Titjob. 3) Cunnilingus. 3) Vaginal Sex. 4) Anal sex. 5) Unload on her face and/or breasts. In this order, without deviation, every single time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHAHA Wow. I'm a pornstar! Well, minus the anal stuff. After what happened the last time,I won't go back :nono:


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

that_girl said:


> ,I won't go back :nono:


And neither will he?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I never understood "porn sex" either. Tacoma said lack of emotional connection and just a need to get off. 

Makes sense to me. When I see porn I always think....I can do that better. Then again maybe we have porn sex....

PIV.....check
Anal.....check
Oral for him....check
Oral for me....check
Boob-job (not to completetion)..check
Rubbing my hair on him....check 
69.....check
Doggy.....check
Recording us....check
Dirty talk...you betcha
Ass slapping, grabbing, biting of course


Not everything all in the same day. We do have sex without a need for a connection. 

I call it servicing our bodies. We have close intimate sex as well. 

D...too funny. That is always the formula isn't it.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Porn sex is fantasy - [email protected] to give a man a quick orgasm. Porn is geared towards men. The porn actresses don't have orgasms.
> 
> Did you ever see a porn actress have an orgasm?


They pretend to, at least.
That's a big part of its appeal for most guys - the women at least pretend to enjoy it a lot, at least pretend to have multiple O's, etc.

I'm not going to venture into the rest of your post, but one of the big things about porn is how its implied/imputed ego-massaging; the men are sexual gods who are capable of giving women O's just by one steely gaze.

Much of mainstream porn also features oral on the woman too, fwiw.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess it depends on the level of trust and comfort of the spouse. Can you as the woman be comfortable with no fore play no after play, just a quick and rough 2-5 minutes bent over the couch or doggie. 

Then continue your day with laughing and playing, eating, watching tv, and be ok with just having a fun quickie. 

Not saying for it to be this all the time but every once in a while. All the time would be a prob for me.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, that's kind of what I meant. I don't see anything in porn that we don't enjoy....and practice often. Crazy positions sometimes, lots of orgasms, orgasms everywhere, etc... 

I was referring to women who say "My husband wants porn sex." What do THEY mean? Hot, messy, crazy, mokey-flucking???? Possibly silly positions? Props? Cum in places other than the vag? Is that what they don't want? Do they mean they'd like to just keep it "normal", vanilla, no change-ups, nice and tidy? 

I "get" what porn is, and the acting, and the lack of emotion, and the non-real so-called satisfaction.... I don't think that is what these women are referring to tho.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Porn sex is what you always hope real life sex will be but are always disappointed to find out that it isn't. It is also not sex the access to which is controlled by women.....one reason it is so popular.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. B--

I don't understand. Not bring funny or rude. 

Is it the acts or the attitude about it???


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Porn sex is what you always hope real life sex will be but are always disappointed to find out that it isn't. It is also not sex the access to which is controlled by women.....one reason it is so popular.



I have always hoped that my married life would be like a romantic novel. I too am disappointed. 

In my fantasy, my husband's whole life is devoted to me and my needs. He is romantic, solves all my problems, has power and money and gets me anything I want. 

Our sex is incredibly romantic and sweet. He gives me multiple orgasms within 5 mins of vj penetration. 

Afterwards, we hold each other all night. When he wakes up his hair is not sticking up. And, he does not get angry when I buy a pair of Jimmy Choo's. 

The problem is that in real life, men control everything, whereas, in the novels, men are more like women and understand us.

By the controlled access that disappoints you, do you mean access to a woman's body parts whenever you want? That is a dream most men have. Unfortunately, there is a sentient person with her own agenda connected to the body parts. 

Give about 5 yrs someone will come up with an affordable sexbot. It will take off like the personal computer.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I go with the other poster amature porn is the best with every day people just getting it on.

I do think it funny because in non porn mvies they are doing the same faking they are doing in porn and many people think its so romantic but once you add in the penis,Breasts and Vagina and show what really goes on during sex people go off about it.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> I was referring to women who say "My husband wants porn sex." What do THEY mean? Hot, messy, crazy, mokey-flucking???? Possibly silly positions? Props? Cum in places other than the vag? Is that what they don't want? Do they mean they'd like to just keep it "normal", vanilla, no change-ups, nice and tidy?


It's like I said. They aren't attracted to their man, their man wants sex, the woman rationalizes their unattractedness so she doesn't have to say she's unattracted, instead she says he's inappropriate in the type of sex he wants.

When I was old me, my wife used this. As it turned out, she just didn't respect me because I was being kinda wussy instead of taking charge.

I guess in a way it's appropriate. In porn, people just perform. And if the woman is accusing the man of wanting porn sex because she's not attracted to him, that's exactly what he's asking: he's asking her to just perform.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh dear, that fact that people cannot tell the difference between real sex and porn sex is very sad to me.

Porn sex,
- has actors, women pretending to orgasm. 

-Has sexual positions that are usually not possible without several hours and several takes.
-Many painful positions and positions most people are not capable of doing for more then a few minutes.
-Often sexual positions that provide barely any stimulation to the women. (Hate to tell you but if her clit isn't being stimulated it's very unlikely that she will O. Porn has falsely taught people that orgasms are really easy for women, and especially during anal :rolleyes 
-Rough anal sex feels really good. (maybe to some) but not to most women, not to mention you can tear it and do internal damage that can be hard to fix, and I've read exerts from Drs they keep on set, to stitch women up who have been torn and really badly hurt during sex, which happens often.

-Women will cum from giving a blow job and should want to have sex in which the man just gets off for his sexual satisfaction only and often. (Then they wonder why women get turned off sex)

-Women should look like plastic barbies, with boob jobs and labioplasty and be 21 at the most and never change. 

There is more then that, but Porn sex is like the cheap nasty junkfood of sex. I prefer mutually satisfying sex for some strange reason.:scratchhead:

No that doesn't equate to prudish boring sex.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

It sounds like she has a fantasy in mind but does not know what it is. I'd ask him for more specifics. Porn sex is so broad that it could mean literally anything. If you consider rule 34 of the internet. If you can think of it they have already made a porn of it. I would ask for more specifics than just porn sex.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

SunnyT said:


> Well, that's kind of what I meant. I don't see anything in porn that we don't enjoy....and practice often. Crazy positions sometimes, lots of orgasms, orgasms everywhere, etc...
> 
> I was referring to women who say "My husband wants porn sex." What do THEY mean? Hot, messy, crazy, mokey-flucking???? Possibly silly positions? Props? Cum in places other than the vag? Is that what they don't want? Do they mean they'd like to just keep it "normal", vanilla, no change-ups, nice and tidy?
> 
> I "get" what porn is, and the acting, and the lack of emotion, and the non-real so-called satisfaction.... I don't think that is what these women are referring to tho.


Pretty simple really. What they mean is, "My husband wants to do something that I've never done, am not sure I want to do, and/or don't like the sound of. Because of these factors (which I may or may not have told him about), he MUST have gotten the idea from that most evil of evils: porn. He obviously doesn't care about me...it's obviously no a matter of him suggesting something new to the person he can trust most in this world. No, he wants to treat me as an object."

Whether or not, of course, any of the thoughts and motives attributed to him are accurate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Pandakiss said:


> Mr. B--
> 
> I don't understand. Not bring funny or rude.
> 
> Is it the acts or the attitude about it???


Good question. Definitely the attitude. As soon as intimacy is brought into the mix the porn component vanishes and the pressure to please is brought to bear. 

Porn sex is "freedom sex"
sex without emotional or physical restraints of any kind. That is what makes it so exciting for a lot of men. It is sex for fun in the truest sense.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Toffer said:


> Usually involves farm animals


About 25 years ago when in the Navy, We saw a porn movie called "Barn Yard Follies". It was by far the sickest movie/porn ever. It envolved farm animals, eels, a horse, and fecal matter...lots of it. It made me want to vomit. I think it was banned in America.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Catherine602 said:


> Give about 5 yrs someone will come up with an affordable sexbot. It will take off like the personal computer.


I think this is really an amazing concept that would make a great story or movie. Think of how popular porn is in the world and this is porn mostly watched on a low definition computer screen.

Now imagine, as you say in 5 years (probably more like 20 or 30)
you will be able to purchase an anatomically correct sex bot, the physical features of which you can order like side dishes- breast size, hair color, eye color, etc etc (penis size for women) and imagine that they have made artificial intelligence good enough that you can have fairly realistic sex with these "pleasure bots" The hair is real, the skin identical to human, voices with a good sized sexual vocabulary, genitals that work and swell and grow warm and moist at the touch.

First of all the men and women who really don't need these bots (because they are very wealthy and can pick and choose real live partners as they wish) will be the only ones that will be able to afford them. But that won't last as the market gets larger and mass production becomes do-able.

Imagine all the millions porn hounds of today masturbating in front of the computer down in the basement, having a bot that is as close to the real thing as possible, a bot whose beauty far surpasses anything most of these men could ever dream of having in real life. And women could have a bot as handsome and well endowed at they can handle Bots that can be part of an ongoing trade-in program where the owner can change the looks of the bot just by sending "her/him" off to to the factory for a few days.

I believe this would fundamentally change the way many men and women deal with each other and their sexuality. 

So, what's the downside? Well that's when the movie starts getting good....robots almost never live up to their potential now do they?

Time to start writing....


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr B said:


> I think this is really an amazing concept that would make a great story or movie.


I believe it's already a series on Skinemax called (IIRC) _Forbidden Science_.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Mr B said*: Porn sex is what you always hope real life sex will be but are always disappointed to find out that it isn't


 Not all men feel this way. Mine has always told me he needs an emotoinal connection ...or he would just as soon use his hand. His flavor of porn has always been very tame also... solo Playboy bunnies or Andrew Blake porn... he never cared to see the man at all, says he doesn't want to see any willies. 



tacoma said:


> In the context you`re referring to I would consider "Porn Sex" to be completely lacking an emotional connection.
> 
> No holds barred and no fear of doing something your partner might not particularly like.
> 
> Sex for the sake of pure pleasure with no inhibitions.


With this defintion, no surprise...my husband is utterly & completely incapable of this... I get  at him every once in a while cause I would LOVE if he surprised me with something wilder, more aggressive -for the sake of pure HOT pleasure ... He can't seem to do it... he is too much of a "pleaser" at heart. I've told him I want him to be more SELFISH in bed many times ... we have the silliest arguments ! :rofl: Just goes to show...no matter what us women have, we entertain we want a little more, something a little different. 


I have watched ALOT of what I would call "ROMANTIC" Porn... the stuff geared towards woman is very tasteful. I would choose Lovemaking with the emotional any day anyhow...this I know, I love it -very fullfulling... but "Porn sex" every now & then with someone who loves us dearly..... I say :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Good question. Definitely the attitude. As soon as intimacy is brought into the mix the porn component vanishes and the pressure to please is brought to bear.
> 
> Porn sex is "freedom sex"
> sex without emotional or physical restraints of any kind. That is what makes it so exciting for a lot of men. It is sex for fun in the truest sense.


i always thought it was the willingness that men sought out. i understand what you are saying...

is it because of intimacy comes naturally when there is love, or is it a well thought out effort it keep it "love".

my husband just had this conversation a few days ago. we dont have intimacy every time we have sex, i told him that would wear me out, i would be so tired.

we have sex because we like sex, and it fun. and since we are friends, well sex with a friend is fun, except we are also more than friends...

the other nite we had sex, it was missionary...i kept sending him telepathic messages to flip around to doggie, but he seemed to want to give this level of closeness and bonding, so i let it go and enjoyed it.

i dont need the level of close and bond every time, i have things that make it love, and my husband has things that are love for him....they are not the same things.

i cant speak for my husband, but for me, i dont feel "love" every time...but its loving, and caring, and it fun, we joke a lot and laugh...there is no disrespect, or shunning...we kiss later, and hug it out...later

----mr. b is that what you are referring to, that level of UNSPOKEN love and compassion and a bond that is always there the trust thats there, automatically??????

if so, that would be hard to break once friendship leads to "like" and like leads to "love", and love has many levels and depths...i mean you could role play, but deep down inside you would still know this person.


----------

